# Kioti C20K Feedback



## Horsetopia (May 3, 2010)

Hello All
First post for me. I found this site in my search for a tractor. I am in need of a front loader. I will use this for a small farm, composting pile, moving some dirt and the normal running around the property. I have (3) acres and this is for my property and will not be run very hard.

I was looking at the Kioti C20K and it seems like a great deal. I know nothing about this brand. I love the Kobota but the prices are just to high.

I also noticed the trans is not auto, anyone have any experience with these machines?

Jimmy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jimmy! In my opinion, Kioti makes a good solid tractor. Just bear in mind that the true measure of a good tractor is a partnership of sorts in that the dealer who sells you the tractor stands behind their product and is close enough to be convenient to get to in the event you need a part. 

There are a number of Kioti owners on TF that I am sure will jump in with their experiences and opinions.


----------

